

First Streaming Video iPad App to allow in-app Purchasing of Subscriptions - ifficiency
http://www.bigstar.tv/blog/2012/06/08/update-bigstar-now-offering-in-app-billing-on-ipad/

======
rhizome
Pay attention to the red squiggly underline next time.

~~~
ifficiency
whoops!

